# Hundskehljoch, Ochsenlenke, Regelscharte/Hexenscharte



## Fubbes (16. Juni 2006)

Zum Hundskehljoch gibt es ja sehr unterschiedlich Meinungen, von übelst bis keine schwierige Strecke. Mich würde mal der Vergleich mit dem Krimmler Tauern interessieren, wo man auch eine ganze Weile schiebt, was für mich kein Problem ist. Nur Tragen hasse ich. Auf der Karte sehen beide Übergänge ähnlich aus.
Welche Abfahrt muss man dann nehmen? Habe schon von links und rechts gelesen, nur wo ist das auf der Karte. Bei mir gibt es zwei Wege, 16 nach Westen und 15A noch Osten. Der 16 erscheint mir vernünftiger.
Mit dem Hundskehljoch wäre ich ein anderes Problem los, nämlich die Etappe über Ochsenlenke und Klammljoch. Vom Krimmler Tauernhaus aus ist mir das irgendwie zuviel. Wenn ich aber übers Hundskehljoch komme, könnte ich noch eine Übernachtung im Ahrntal einplanen.
Eigentlich wollte ich die Ochsenlenke schon knicken. Das sind inklusive Klammljoch leckere 1600 hm, die sinnvoll begründet sein müssen. Da hier von der Ochsenlenke in den höchsten Tönen geschwärmt wird, wäre es wohl ein Fehler, darauf zu verzichten. Oder bereut jemand, diesen Weg genommen zu haben?

Weiter würde ich dann über den Staller Sattel. Ich habe zwar schon an anderer Stelle gefragt, aber versuche es hier nochmal: Kann jemand etwas zur Strecke Staller Sattel - Regelscharte sagen?

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Florian (17. Juni 2006)

Die Abfahrt vom Hundskehljoch habe ich vor 4 Jahren noch teilweise geschoben - rückblickend würde ich aber sagen, dass das für einen technisch halbwegs versierten Fahrer weitestgehend fahrbar ist. 

Der Anstieg hat schon durchaus mit 2 Stunden schieben, mit immer mal wieder auch kurz tragen zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (19. Juni 2006)

Welche Abfahrt hast du genommen, die westliche (16) oder östliche (15A)?
Oder gibt es noch eine andere? Meine Kompass-Karte ist von 1997 und möglicherweise nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Bei 2h Schieben habe ich im Vergleich zum Krimmler Tauern keine Nachteile. Dort dauert es ebenso lange.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Florian (23. Juni 2006)

Kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, das war meine erste Transalp und wir waren da ziemlich blauäugig und planlos unterwegs.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juni 2006)

Florian schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich leider nicht mehr sagen, das war meine erste Transalp und wir waren da ziemlich blauäugig und planlos unterwegs.


Für die erste Transalp ist das Hundskehljoch aber eine außergewöhnliche Variante. Wenn ich es in die Route einplane, werde ich den westlichen Weg nehmen.
Gestrichen habe ich die Regelscharte/Hexenscharte. Rote gestrichelte Linie verheißt nichts gutes. Ist vermutlich stundenlanges Schieben.

GRuß
   Daniel


----------



## reiner (24. Juni 2006)

> Rote gestrichelte Linie verheißt nichts gutes. Ist vermutlich stundenlanges Schieben.


Gestrichelt sind aber nur die letzten 150hm bergauf und danach 250hm bergab. Der 7er Weg sieht auf den Luftbildern wie eine Forststraße aus. Über die Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes sagt das natürlich nichts aus. Wenn der 7er fahrbar ist rechne ich nicht mit stundenlangen Schieben. Bergab sowieso nicht. Wenn ich bedenke, wie schnell man früher vom Tuxerjoch runtergeschoben hat.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juni 2006)

Hat vielleicht jemand, der das hier liest, einen fetzen Tabacco-Karte (falls es da Tabacco gibt) oder Ähnliches von der Ecke Staller Sattel?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## pewi (21. Juli 2006)

Auch wenn's vielleicht etwas spät kommt, 
habe letztes jahr Hundskehljoch / Ochsenlenke gemacht, Übernachtung im Ahrntal

Hundskehljoch ist definitiv Gebirgswandern mit Behinderung (von 1900hm bis oben). die "Steine" auf der Strecke sind so zwischen 30-80cm groß, ne Bachdurchquerung steht auch an. ich bin dann die Abfahrt Richtung Osten (da ich als Solist unterwegs war, habe ich die Route genommen, auf der auch 2 Wanderer unterwegs waren). Bis ca. 2000m war für mich als Flachlandbayer wenig fahrbar, hatte allerdings auch vom Aufstieg die Nase voll. Der westliche Weg sah eigentlich besser fahrbar aus, jedenfalls das Stück, das man von oben sah. Vermutlich gibt's aber niemand, der beide Strecken kennt, das Hundskehljoch macht man nur einmal. Ochsenlenke kann ich empfehlen, dicke Waden sind aber von Vorteil. bis zur Alm auf Schotter mit ein paar steileren Rampen, danach war letztes Jahr der Weg zum größten Teil grasbewachsen, also auch nicht so angenehm. Abfahrt hat dann richtig spaß gemacht.

gruß Peter


----------



## Fubbes (22. Juli 2006)

Ich habe die Tour hinter mir.

*Hundskehljoch:*
Kann pewi nur zustimmen. Nach 10 Jahren Alpencross ist das Hundskehljoch das Übelste, was ich je gemacht habe. Bisher kam ich eigentlich überall mit Schieben durch. Nicht so dort. Gute zwei Stunden darf man sein Bike am Ende des Tals zum Pass hochschleppen. Bin bald zusammen gebrochen. Auch die (westl.) Abfahrt ist erst ab dem Fortweg, auf den man trifft, wieder fahrbar. Das ist aber nicht so tragisch, wie der Aufstieg.
In Kombination mit der wirklich langen Anfahrt durchs Zillertal und den Zillergrund, kann ich nur davon abraten. Der Krimmler Tauern ist dagegen gemütlich und landschaftlich auch schöner.

*Ochsenlenke:*
Toller Übergang für (wie bereits gesagt) dicke Waden. Bis zur Hasentalalm kommt man noch ganz gut durch, aber auf dem anschließenden Wiesenweg ist Schieben häufig die bequemere Variante. 
Landschaft toll. Hinter dem Klammljoch wird es aber noch besser. Das Arvental (Affental) gehört zu den schönsten Tälern, die ich kenne. Die Übernachtung in der Patscher Hütte ist dann ein Muss.
Mittagspause kann man übrigens an der Knuttenalm machen.

*Regelscharte:*
Die ist ausgefallen.
Schon die ersten Meter des Aufstiegs ab dem Staller Sattel sind anstrengendes Schieben/Heben über einen verblockten Trail (kein Fahrweg). Das haben wir uns gespart und sind die Teerstraße abgefahren. Ab Antholtz-Niedertal ging es über einen Radweg und abgelegene Forstwege zum Olanger Stausee.

Gruß
   Daniel

Hier noch ein Bild kurz vor dem Hundskehljoch:


----------



## pewi (24. Juli 2006)

da bin ich ja froh, daß ich mit der einschätzung nicht alleine bin. dachte schon, ich wäre bikemäßig ein warmduscher, zumindest bin ich nicht der einzigste. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif

das hundskehljoch hat mich letztes jahr motivationsmäßig ziemlich runtergezogen für den rest der strecke. War aber ne gute übung für meinen "wanderurlaub", der passo val cion in süd-nord-richtung ist da auch ein leckerli.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2006)

pewi schrieb:
			
		

> das hundskehljoch hat mich letztes jahr motivationsmäßig ziemlich runtergezogen für den rest der strecke.


Das kann ich nun nicht sagen. Der Stimmung hat es eigentlich keinen Abbruch getan. Eine gewisse Erfahrung vorrausgestetzt, sieht man das vielleicht relaxter. Ich fand es nur extrem anstrengend, das Rad so lange zu tragen. Wir mussten viele Pausen machen. Und weiterempfehlen werde ich das Hundskehljoch auch nicht (obwohl ich den Namen Klasse finde  )

Gruß
 Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pewi (25. Juli 2006)

Fubbes schrieb:
			
		

> (obwohl ich den Namen Klasse finde  )



In dem Fall gilt: der Name ist Programm.
Und neben dem Namen ist auch das Panorama am Joch super. Ohne Bike zu Fuß vom Ahrntal aus durchaus einen Abstecher wert.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juli 2006)

Nochmal zur Regelscharte: 
Habe mir das Satellitenbild nochmal angesehen. Dort sieht der Weg tatsächlich fahrbar aus. Zumindest der weitere Verlauf, denn die ersten 500m sind es nicht!
Wer es ausprobieren möchte, kann das weiterhin tun. Es ist aber ein schmalerer Wanderpfad, kein Fahrweg. Vielleicht ähnlich dem Pfitscher Joch?

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## reiner (27. Juli 2006)

Wenn alles klappt werde ich vom Montag auf Dienstag die Hexenscharte ausprobieren. Ich hab auch mal bei der Oberseehütte nachgefragt. Es handelt sich um eine Karrenweg, geschätzter Schiebeanteil 60-70%. Dass die erstem Meter zu schieben sind, glaube ich gern, dort ist es steil und sieht auf den Luftbildern auch nicht gut aus.
Ich werde es erleben und natürlich hier berichten, obs wirklich so viel zum Schieben war.

Servus


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2007)

sorry, wenn ich diesen alten thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber ich wollte das hundskehljoch
schon lang mal probieren. fahrtechnisch bin ich inzwischen ganz gut drauf und das 
rauftragen stoert mich auch nicht so. nur werd ich aus den beschreibungen nicht so ganz 
schlau. kann mir wer sagen, ob der in der onlin version der tiroler topokarte eingezeichnete 
weg der oben erwaehnte westliche ist, und welcher nun der bessere ist. 

das die italienische seite des kartenausschnittes nicht ganz auf stand ist weiss ich.

danke franz


----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2007)

Der gepunktete Weg ist der richtige. Ich habe spontan auch gar keinen anderen gesehen. Schau vielleicht mal in meine Tagesberichte von 2006, da habe ich das sicher genauer beschrieben.

Mit etwas Abstand sehe ich das Hundskehljoch auch nicht mehr so dramatisch. Man muss zwar tragen, aber der Weg ist nicht zu steil, nur sehr verblockt. Und die Luft ist dünne.
Ein klares Plus für das Hundskehljoch: totale Einsamkeit.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2007)

@fubbes:
danke erstmal fuer die schnelle antwort.
zeigt dein mit "abfahrt vom hundkehljoch" bezeichnetes bild den oberen teil, also oberhalb 
der von dir genannten 1366m? auf dem bild schaut der trail recht moderat aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (13. Juni 2007)

Ja, das ist ganz oben, kurz nach dem Joch. Das ist noch das beste Stück. Der Weg lässt immer mal wieder kurz Fahren zu, aber es kommt wegen der ständigen Unterbrechungen kein Flow auf.
Die zweite Hälfte ist ganz nett, führt aber bereits durch den Wald.
Bei 1366 m bist du bereits in St. Peter. Auf halber Höhe befinden sich die Samhütten, an denen man aber nicht direkt vorbeikommt.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## fatz (13. Juni 2007)

ok. ich glaub ich werd mir das mal geben muessen...

danke nochmal fuer die info


----------



## pewi (14. Juni 2007)

Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß, aber wenn du Masoschist bist, isses halb so schlimm. (das Bild oben zeigt meiner Erinnerung nach noch eine der erholsamen Passagen). Wenn du auf der Kompass-Karte Schaust, gibts einen Weg 16 ziemlich direkt nach süden (der "westliche") und einen 16 B richtung südosten. das ganze gabelt sich etwa 30hm unterm pass. beim 16B war der Spaßfaktor gering, beim 16 sah das erste stück von oben besser aus besser aus.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## GPS-Herbie (11. August 2007)

Gibt es was neues zur Regelscharte/Hexenscharte? 
Spiele mit dem Gedanken die Regelscharte von Süd nach Nord zu "bezwingen".


----------



## GPS-Herbie (5. September 2007)

Zur Regelscharte / Hexenscharte :

Von Süd nach Nord aus dem Gsieser Tal zum Staller Sattel :
Bis auf 2000 m führt ein fahrbarer Almweg, dann weiter zur Scharte auf verfallenem Militärpfad mit grobem, lockerem Gestein, nur kurze Abschnitte fahrbar, die restlichen 650 hm muessen geschoben werden, kurze, etwas ausgesetzte Tragepassage direkt unter der Scharte.  
Abfahrt zum Staller Sattel anfangs relativ gut fahrbar bis auf etwa 2400 h herab, dann teilweise fahrbar (s2-s4) mit schwierigen, etwas verblockten Abschnitten in den Steilpassagen zum Staller Sattel. 
Insgesamt vom Charakter her mit der Schneebergscharte vergleichbar.

Eine richtig schöne Schinderei!  

mfg
GPS-Herbie


----------



## Fubbes (6. September 2007)

@GPS-Herbie
Wie beurteilst du die Strecke in der anderen Richtung?


----------



## GPS-Herbie (6. September 2007)

@ Fubbes :
direkts vom Staller Sattel gehts, (wie Du selber schreibst) steil aufwärts (schieben/heben). Die ersten 250-300 hm können nur geschoben werden. Dann kommt ein flacheres Stück mit ca. 1 km Länge auf dem man weitere 100 hm macht; hier kann man weitestgehend fahren. Das letzte Stück zur Scharte (ca. 150hm) ist wieder eine Schiebepassage. Insgesamt ca. 1,5h schieben würde ich mal schätzen.
Von der Scharte in Richtung Gsieser Tal würde ich die ersten 50-100 hm schieben, da es ziemlich steil und ausgesetzt ist, dann sollte der Militärpfad für gute Fahrer aber über weite Strecken fahrbar sein (S2-S3). 
Ist aber trotzdem kein Traumtrail, da der Untergrund aus groben, lockeren Steinbrocken besteht, die den Funfaktor ziemlich reduzieren dürften.
Die restlichen 800 hm von den Almhütten (ca. 2000m) bis ins Gsieser Tal sind  problemlos auf Almfahrweg abzufahren.
Ich werde versuchen noch ein Pic's hochzuladen.

mfg
GPS-Herbie


----------



## GPS-Herbie (13. Dezember 2007)

Photos von der Hexenscharte (Regelscharte)

1. Anstieg von Süden zur Hexenscharte (Bildmitte)
2. Abfahrt nach Norden, Richtung Stallersattel, fahrbares Stück in der Senke 
3. Kurz unterhalb der Scharte, Blick nach Süden
4. Abfahrt von der Scharte in die Senke (loses Geröll); Richtung Stallersattel
5. Abfahrt zum Stallersattel (noch mehr loses Geröll)

mfg

GPS-Herbie


----------



## powder-trails (27. Mai 2008)

hundskehle nach st.peter ist komplett fahrbar...  dafür aber 2h tragen... 
ist bei bikealpin programm


----------



## Fubbes (27. Mai 2008)

powder-trails schrieb:
			
		

> hundskehle nach st.peter ist komplett fahrbar...  dafür aber 2h tragen...
> ist bei bikealpin programm


Jo, danke für die Info.
Ich bin vor zwei Jahren drüber, genauso alt ist auch der Thread und meine Anfrage.

Grüße,
    Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas450 (6. März 2011)

Hallo,

bin gerade am Planen und möchte ev. übers Hundskehljoch vom Zillertal ins Ahrntal. Bez. Fahren/Schieben/Tragen wurde ja schon alles gesagt. Hat vieleicht jehmand eine GPS-Aufzeichung von der Strecke? 

Kommt man eigentlich mit dem Bike übers Hl. Geist Jöchl?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## powder-trails (6. März 2011)

Hi...

also Hl.Geist ist nix... Hundskehle ist viel besser... da kannste wenn de fahren kannst alles fahren, HL.Geist 2hrauf, 1hrunter tragen..


cheers


----------



## thomas450 (9. März 2011)

powder-trails schrieb:


> Hi...
> 
> also Hl.Geist ist nix... Hundskehle ist viel besser... da kannste wenn de fahren kannst alles fahren, HL.Geist 2hrauf, 1hrunter tragen..
> 
> ...




Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere werde ich wohl auch am Hundskehljoch tragen und schieben. 

Wo bekomme ich GPS-Track von der Gegend her?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fubbes (9. März 2011)

Für Ochsenlenke, Klammljoch gibt es einen Track bei GPSies, für Hundskehljoch ebenso: Hundskehljoch. Bei letzterem auf der Abfahrt trotz Track (der scheint die Piste zu nehmen) Augen auf bei der Trailsuche.


----------



## fatz (9. März 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Hundskehljoch ebenso: Hundskehljoch. Bei letzterem auf der Abfahrt trotz Track (der scheint die Piste zu nehmen) Augen auf bei der Trailsuche.


jup! ab 2100m sollte da was direkter runtergehen. sagt zumindest meine alte IGM-karte


----------



## dertutnix (9. März 2011)

warum brauchst du aber für's hundskehljoch denn überhaupt gps? orientierung ist dort nicht das problem, eher die bikebeherrschung...


----------



## thomas450 (10. März 2011)

GPS ist nie verkehrt wenn man die Gegend nicht kennt.
Ich habs eh dabei und dann macht der eine Track das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## ghostracer (10. März 2012)

An alle die hier schon das Hundskheljoch gemacht haben: Wir würden den Übergang gerne von SÜD NACH NORD probieren. Wie beurteilt ihr hier die Fahrbarkeit auf dem Downhill Richtung Norden? Wie lange müssen wir vmtl. hoch schieben (von Süden kommend)?


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2012)

Die Abfahrt nach Süden, die ich runter bin, kann man nicht hochfahren. Es gibt aber ziemlich weit oben Almen, also sollte auch ein fahrbarer Weg hoch gehen. Vergewissere dich aber auf Karten (googlemap, openstreetmap, Kompass).
Trotzdem ist es Quatsch, da es nach Norden keinen Trail gibt. Erst trägst du dein Rad vermutlich 30 Min. über Geröllfelder, danach beginnt eine Wiesenpiste.

Wenn es die Tourlinie erfordert, kann man das machen. Aus Mointainbikesicht ist es ein sinnloses Unterfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostracer (10. März 2012)

Also laut Kompasskarte kann man von Süden her bis auf ca. 2140m fahren, d.h. also 417hm auf gestricheltem Pfad, vmtl. schieben. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahmen, dass ich im Geröllfeld auf der Abfahrt nach Norden nichts fahren kann? Das wären dann laut Karte 617hm runterschieben. Klingt nicht so prickelnd... oder lässt sich da tatsächlich eine Strecke AUF dem Bike verbringen bevor man auf den Fahrweg stößt?

Wäre der Krimmler Tauern eine bessere Alternative für die Süd-Nord Überquerung? Kann man da mehr fahren?


----------



## Fubbes (10. März 2012)

Durch das Geröllfeld fährst du nichts. Da geht nicht mal schieben. Falls ich nicht weiter vorne schon ein Bild gepostet habe, hier noch mal zum Verdeutlichen:





600hm sind es zwar nicht gewesen, glaube ich, aber zu viel zum runter Tragen.

Krimmler Tauern ist wesentlich besser. Bei dem ist die Richtung fast egal.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

